# what would be a "good" sign to look for?



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 28, 2015)

I was posed this question I figure I will share my thoughts with everyone 

This was in reply to my thoughts on solicitation of ugl via email pm websites etc. I feel that though there may be one or two that will be on the level and give you what your expecting the majority will not they will scam you and at the very best send you a cheap alternative or under dosed/not dosed product.

So if email/pm/website solicitation is not a good sign what would be a good sign to look for when on the hunt for a new source 

My thoughts

I feel if you are on the hunt for a new source your not going to find anything better then the above mentioned . There is no solid way to hunt for a new source. 

The only real way to know for sure you have a reliable way of procuring your gear is if you feel the other party CARES about you. So who cares ? Do you really feel that a website dealing in bulk cares? a fly by night operation is just trying to cash out. They are not concerned with there reputation, repeat business they just want to run there course as long as possible with out getting caught then break it down re name it and do it again w/o getting caught

So you want to trust a solicitation via email or pm.. Come on think about it Y would anyone want to contact you who quite possible could be LE trolling and "help you out" they wouldn't they would however do it to take your money and run . 

So who cares ? YOUR FRIENDS CARE if you don't have any make some . If your not cool enough to make some well then sorry for your luck . If your looking for a source you wont do better then the shitty ones above . My advice in that case is toss your money in the wind get what you get pin it if your lucky enough to get it and if it works  GREAT! spread the word if not roll the dice , spin the wheel and rub that rabbits foot b/c no one has heard of your lab and if they have they have some negative story to tell you about it 

good luck


----------



## 4everstrong (Feb 28, 2015)

Couldn't agree more ^^

I brew my own gear Bc I know its dosed properly and what is exactly in it. I  know the BA and BB ratio. To much BB is terrible for your  body. Before i started brewing I ordered from Smaller Private Labs that I trust. No websites nothing. Only email. (Only way to go if your going to order from a source IMO) You never need to ""hunt" for a source. Make some Friends and your friends with eventually refer you once you have gained their trust.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 28, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I was posed this question I figure I will share my thoughts with everyone
> 
> This was in reply to my thoughts on solicitation of ugl via email pm websites etc. I feel that though there may be one or two that will be on the level and give you what your expecting the majority will not they will scam you and at the very best send you a cheap alternative or under dosed/not dosed product.



Wow this is a deep question with so many facets. I will just try to address one. For every shady UGL there are two good ones.
There are UGL's and Labs (usually not in USA sympathetic countries) that truly want to sell a good product. This is their business - they take pride in it and doing it good. This is what they earn there lively hood from and pay their bills with. But because of the nature of the game, "black market" they can"t just have a neon sign saying here I am. (although some do) - THEY DONT have the same legal repercussions on their end  if something is busted- at most they have to reship. 
So the problem for the end user in the us is to get through all the madness - usually the re-sellers.(foreign and domestic) (the labs(raws) and the ugls(vials)) that see a market to make money. They buy the product from the good source and then cut it up, resell it and repeat - but they are greedy, stingy bastards.
 I mean any street wise person can see the clarity of it all- its business.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 28, 2015)

strongbow said:


> Wow this is a deep question with so many facets. I will just try to address one. For every shady UGL there are two good ones.
> There are UGL's and Labs (usually not in USA sympathetic countries) that truly want to sell a good product. This is their business - they take pride in it and doing it good. This is what they earn there lively hood from and pay their bills with. But because of the nature of the game, "black market" they can"t just have a neon sign saying here I am. (although some do) - THEY DONT have the same legal repercussions on their end  if something is busted- at most they have to reship.
> So the problem for the end user in the us is to get through all the madness - usually the re-sellers.(foreign and domestic) (the labs(raws) and the ugls(vials)) that see a market to make money. They buy the product from the good source and then cut it up, resell it and repeat - but they are greedy, stingy bastards.
> I mean any street wise person can see the clarity of it all- its business.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## strongbow (Feb 28, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> So the question is then how do you distinguish the good honest ugl from the dis honest ones? I feel that if your questioning the ugl from the start then how can you trust it . I would only feel comfortable with a glowing recommendation from someone I trust aka a friend someone who cares about me


Spider-sense

Spider-Man's "spider-sense" manifests in a tingling feeling at the base of his skull, alerting him to personal danger in proportion to the severity of that danger. For instance, a little tingling such as getting underdosed gear, while a strong tingling, sometimes to the point of being painful, is interpreted as just getting ripped off. It appears to be a simultaneous, seemingly clairvoyant response to a wide variety of phenomena. Though the exact mechanism of this ability is unknown


----------



## stonetag (Feb 28, 2015)

Myself, if posed the question would boil down to my trust of the person asking. I think you can only gauge a source off the get go by feedback from other trusted folks. Obviously this is no news flash.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I know this is my first post, but you all seem really cool.... Can you help me with a source?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 2, 2015)

^^^this was intended to be a joke btw^^^


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 2, 2015)

I wouldn't run any lab without:

a) Reviews from people I trust
b) History of solid product
c) Private status


----------



## strongbow (Mar 2, 2015)

heck there is a place i have bought a few orders from and just last week bought another order- shipped in 1 day- they want me to wright a review for them - i am kinda hesitant - but they have always done me right. They switched their product line to mostly Kalpha - and I don't know if i like that. They used to have a large variety of brands.


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 3, 2015)

Good things come to those that wait, problem is, most are to impatient.  Make some friends, earn some trust, and be very careful.


----------

